# Canon officially announces the Canon XF605 4K UHD Professional Camcorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2021)

> MELVILLE, NY, August 17, 2021 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the launch of the XF605 4K UHD professional camcorder. The new XF-series professional camcorder comes equipped with a 1.0-inch CMOS sensor and the ability to record 4K/60p/4:2:2/10-bit/HDR video to dual onboard SD card slots. Equipped with Canon’s renowned Dual Pixel CMOS AF1, the XF605 achieves high-speed and high-accuracy focusing and is the first XF-series model to include Eye Detection AF, as well as improved face and head detection, enabling more accurate and stable tracking of subjects. The new camcorder also includes new video transmission functionality, making it an ideal tool for broadcast journalists.
> *Preorder the Canon XF605 $4499*
> 
> Featuring a Canon L-Series lens with 15x zoom, 3-ring operation, a 1.0-inch CMOS sensor, and a DIGIC DV7 image processor, the XF605 allows for the capture of in-camera HDR video. Users...



Continue reading...


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 18, 2021)

That's the same new hotshoe design as the EOS R3, which all but confirms there will be an XLR adapter compatible with the EOS R3. Now that will be super sweet!


----------



## Tidy Media (Aug 18, 2021)

Finally a legit implementation of Eye-AF outside their stills range, excellent. Sorely missed in the C70.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 18, 2021)

Unless Canon is going to do some major updates on the XF705 it is hard to recommend spending an extra $2,500 for a bigger camera with fewer features.
I am sure there are some people who would still prefer the bigger one.


----------



## Blacky (Aug 18, 2021)

the 705 will be discontinued. Canon did not sell many of them. Too big, too heavy, too expensive....


----------



## Navism (Aug 18, 2021)

The price is really attractive compare with XF705
but I really want Canon can make XF405 size or smaller!!


----------



## melgross (Aug 18, 2021)

The price is better than I expected.


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 18, 2021)

The price is better than I thought it would be, as others have mentioned. I will hope to get on that preorder list, but who knows how likely there is to be stock this year with all the semiconductor issues.


----------



## definedphotography (Aug 18, 2021)

Seth Miranda @ Adorama also has a quick look at the camera - Canon XF605 Professional Camcorder | First Look


----------



## clearlyed (Aug 19, 2021)

Did anyone watch the full feature demo from canon Europe? The images from this camera look incredibly noisy. they even mentioned at they have a special gain boost mode but so many shots in the promo look terrible. I was excited about this camera but now I have some serious doubts. 




Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## AustrianGeek (Aug 19, 2021)

Weird that they still use the old 1" sensor (used in the XF405 and XF705). Still no oversampled 4K Image ...


----------



## Blacky (Aug 19, 2021)

AustrianGeek said:


> Weird that they still use the old 1" sensor (used in the XF405 and XF705). Still no oversampled 4K Image ...


Its a great sensor....


----------



## AustrianGeek (Aug 19, 2021)

Blacky said:


> Its a great sensor....


Maybe the new processor helps a bit. But moiré and aliasing is more of a problem due to the 1:1 pixel readout (compared to an oversampled 4K image from a higher resolution sensor). Its kind of a missed opportunity. A redesign of the sensor with a higher resolution would have been a great move from Canon. Especially as it will be the main model from Canon in this class for the next few years ...


----------



## vladk (Aug 19, 2021)

One more UHD camcorder instead of thue 4K.
I'd love to see a true 4K with internal oversampling from a 1" sensor with higher resolution.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

vladk said:


> One more UHD camcorder instead of thue 4K.
> I'd love to see a true 4K with internal oversampling from a 1" sensor with higher resolution.


UHD is the standard for camcorders.
DCI would interest me but I am not the target market.


----------



## vladk (Aug 19, 2021)

UHD is consumer distribution standard. It is widespread only because most TV are UHD, not 4K.
Most of those who used professional camcorders for shows, weddings, interviews and street news, already switched to Cinema, Lumix, and Co. 
The pro camcorder market as we knew it is almost dead, and I do not see XF605 as real step forward. Just an incremental upgrade for a very small and shrinking niche.


----------



## hachu21 (Aug 20, 2021)

What is dci 4K for? What's the point to use a wider standard when all the watching devices are UHD? Outside cinema industry I mean.


----------



## AustrianGeek (Aug 20, 2021)

hachu21 said:


> What is dci 4K for? What's the point to use a wider standard when all the watching devices are UHD? Outside cinema industry I mean.


DCI 4K is for Cinema - Thats it. Wouldn´t make sense in a 1" compact ENG camcorder like the XF605 in my opinion ...


----------

